# 22 today!



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I have now had IBS for...7 years...good lord. Doens't time fly when your having fun?


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

congrats!!! happy birthday too!


----------



## rosipederson (Dec 28, 2004)

Happy birthday, it's mine too! I'm 20 today, IBS for 12 years...cheers!


----------



## Serenity84 (Nov 29, 2004)

nikkimy b'day is ages away, had ibs now 4 mnths


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

LOL, 4 months is nothing, you wait till youve had it for four years!







Happy Birthday chipmonkrose!


----------

